
Lineageos: New Mascot and Br0zip - a new era of ROM building - ravisutrave
http://lineageos.org/Announcing-our-Mascot/
======
LordWinstanley
The unwritten rule of the painfully obvious corporate April Fool trick is that
you try and trick your customers into believing you're about to do something
really silly or strange. It's probably not such a good idea to promise things
that your organisation would like to be able to do, but can't actually
deliver. That only disappoints anyone naïve enough to fall for it and
emphasises how far short of these aims lies your reality.

(Hence the general lack of "Cure found for Cancer" headlines amongst the April
Fool press releases)

